# Steve "Steph" Nagoski



## CatParty (Aug 21, 2016)

Im on mobile atm can someone archive this joker?
https://youtube.com/user/informationchef
https://about.me/informationchef
https://disqus.com/by/informationchef/
https://facebook.com/informationchef
https://foursquare.com/informationchef


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 21, 2016)

CatParty said:


> Im on mobile atm can someone archive this joker?
> https://youtube.com/user/informationchef
> https://about.me/informationchef
> https://disqus.com/by/informationchef/
> ...


http://archive.md/Saiz9
http://archive.md/HJGtd
http://archive.md/vXGhe
http://archive.md/w0lhV
http://archive.md/5hGRb


----------



## CatParty (Aug 21, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> http://archive.md/Saiz9
> http://archive.md/HJGtd
> http://archive.md/vXGhe
> http://archive.md/w0lhV
> http://archive.md/5hGRb




I'm pretty sure you can also get a home address from four square


----------



## CatParty (Aug 21, 2016)

Also archive the LinkedIn he put in his Twitter bio


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Aug 21, 2016)

https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2016-8-21_19-48-17-png.126862/

i wish theyd all an hero themselves


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Aug 21, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> This guy got himself a 'Rainbow Dash' haircut.
> View attachment 126859
> 
> View attachment 126862
> ...


We should get in touch with this guy asap, because he appears to have some kind of skin cancer. 
Jesus, dude, get some fucking sunblock.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 21, 2016)

Ruin said:


> New forum game. Find one person affiliated with this train wreck with a normal non autistic hairstyle/color.



I've found several but Null still has me leashed and won't let me dox every single person associated with them.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 21, 2016)

CatParty said:


> Also archive the LinkedIn he put in his Twitter bio





Archived page wants a sign in.



Spoiler












http://16ntc.ideascale.com/a/dtd/Th...Data-Science-to-Reach-Your-Goals/120385-35237
(404'd)





































https://www.google.com/patents/US7899820
http://www.google.com/patents/US7856450


----------



## Null (Aug 21, 2016)

wat a beautiful womyn


----------



## An Ghost (Aug 21, 2016)

Rio's Husbando said:


> I've found several but Null still has me leashed and won't let me dox every single person associated with them.


wont somebody please think of his f̶a̶m̶i̶l̶y̶ c̶h̶i̶l̶d̶r̶e̶n̶  pets


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 21, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> http://archive.md/Saiz9
> http://archive.md/HJGtd
> http://archive.md/vXGhe
> http://archive.md/w0lhV
> http://archive.md/5hGRb



http://archive.md/UHTQU





http://archive.md/kUUVS - cmon you lazy fuck, read that book already! 





pretransition - http://archive.md/oey9V

http://archive.md/oey9V/65366050154e58913cccbba71aac7d2ddf6b2a96


----------



## Null (Aug 21, 2016)

Moved this out to its own thread because I really don't care about this guy.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 21, 2016)

Null said:


> Moved this out to its own thread because I really don't care about this guy.




Can you add the caps of your Twitter convo with him?


----------



## Null (Aug 21, 2016)

I keep telling TechSoup data analyst Steph Nagoski that I don't care about him and he keeps trying to invoke his TechSoup contacts into helping him against his crusade against the Kiwi Farms.






wooooooooooow this is basically cyberbowling on the online


----------



## ShavedSheep (Aug 21, 2016)

Null said:


> I keep telling TechSoup data analyst Steph Nagoski that I don't care about him and he keeps trying to invoke his TechSoup contacts into helping him against his crusade against the Kiwi Farms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol he is in on the scam he said hes a volunteer


----------



## c-no (Aug 21, 2016)

Null said:


> I keep telling TechSoup data analyst Steph Nagoski that I don't care about him and he keeps trying to invoke his TechSoup contacts into helping him against his crusade against the Kiwi Farms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Calling in a personal army? So how many are actually going to go with helping him and how many will just not even bother?


----------



## Null (Aug 21, 2016)

ShavedSheep said:


> lol he is in on the scam he said hes a volunteer


In their recent budget they had $28k stipends to like 5 people. He must be one.


----------



## Ruin (Aug 21, 2016)

Null will you teach me how to be a supervillain?


----------



## Tranhuviya (Aug 21, 2016)

Why are trannies so obsessed with anime?


----------



## Null (Aug 21, 2016)

Ruin said:


> Null will you teach me how to be a supervillain?


Too busy being a super villain.

This dude's fucking pissed though.






He needs to learn how to watch his step though. You can't just call people at random criminals. I have a reputation to defend.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 21, 2016)

Vordrak troon wannabes keep popping up like every fucking day now. We all know how this will go.


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 21, 2016)

Gotta be hard analyzing dsata for a nonprofit that answers one call a day


----------



## RP 520 (Aug 21, 2016)

Charles A. Woodward said:


> pretransition - http://archive.md/oey9V
> 
> http://archive.md/oey9V/65366050154e58913cccbba71aac7d2ddf6b2a96



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2016-8-21_20-15-58-png.126887/ 

Can we even call it a transition when all it seems he did was shave and get some dangerhair?


----------



## Null (Aug 21, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Vordrak troon wannabes keep popping up like every fucking day now. We all know how this will go.


He blocked me after I did this:

https://twitter.com/KiwiNull/status/767562536053071872


----------



## An Ghost (Aug 21, 2016)

Null said:


> I keep telling TechSoup data analyst Steph Nagoski that I don't care about him and he keeps trying to invoke his TechSoup contacts into helping him against his crusade against the Kiwi Farms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@lolwut grats on being quoted I guess


----------



## HickoryDickory (Aug 21, 2016)

Ah, Popehat. 



An Ghost said:


> @lolwut grats on being quoted I guess


Rainbow hair should apologize. Lolwut is now being bullied... Bullied on the online.


----------



## VJ 120 (Aug 21, 2016)

He does realize that the only reason he got "doxed" (and I use this term extremely loosely since it hardly counts as doxing if you post your information completely freely for everyone to peruse) is because he poked the hornet's nest, right? Literally nobody gave a fuck about him until he accused Null of being the leader of the autistic illuminati.

edit: which I mean, we ARE autistic, but too autistic to form some type of Illuminati. Come on, now.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Aug 21, 2016)

lol this tranny looks like shoenice with brianna wu hair.




https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2016-8-21_20-15-58-png.126887/


----------



## Null (Aug 21, 2016)

Bitch I Might Be said:


> He does realize that the only reason he got "doxed" (and I use this term extremely loosely since it hardly counts as doxing if you post your information completely freely for everyone to peruse) is because he poked the hornet's nest, right? Literally nobody gave a fuck about him until he accused Null of being the leader of the autistic illuminati.


And I just don't get it.

I am literally a suicidal insane person with a net value of $0 who does nothing but sit on a mound of autism and babysit. I have nothing to lose. I have nothing to gain. Why would you want to start throwing insults at me when every person you're networked with professionally is one fucking click away on your Twitter account? Why would you do that to people you like?


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 21, 2016)

since he's chimping out I thought that would be good idea to add few more interesting links

http://archive.md/q2pcp - producthunt
http://archive.md/wyrke - pinterest following
http://archive.md/S3MHv - pinterest followers
http://archive.md/K9HtW - bitbucket

http://archive.md/hvYix - fb places visited
http://archive.md/7GOkj - fb photos commented
http://archive.md/9WnCq - fb tagged photos
http://archive.md/9NTON - fb photos liked


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 21, 2016)

Is this TLL's one and only volunteer ever now?


----------



## VJ 120 (Aug 21, 2016)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Is this TLL's one and only volunteer ever now?


Probably, it seems like he's the one who's deliberately ignoring phone calls to dick around on Twitter and jerk off over cartoon ponies.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 22, 2016)

Null said:


> You can't just call people at random criminals. I have a reputation to defend.



Didn't you rape @CatParty 's girlfriend one time?


----------



## CatParty (Aug 22, 2016)

http://www.writerly.ca/technology-and-tacos-thoughts-on-the-2015-nonprofit-technology-conference/









the pennsylvania address is old now, but he's in california


----------



## lolwut (Aug 22, 2016)

An Ghost said:


> @lolwut grats on being quoted I guess


He can't say that about me! I'm a proud PoC now, so everything I do is gold.


HickoryDickory said:


> Ah, Popehat.
> 
> 
> Rainbow hair should apologize. Lolwut is now being bullied... Bullied on the online.


I should cut my dick off and start a Patreon to show everyone how cyberbowled I am.


----------



## Smutley (Aug 22, 2016)

Null said:


> He needs to learn how to watch his step though. You can't just call people at random criminals. I have a reputation to defend.



If it pleases the courts, I submit that Null is a VERY good boy and he most certainly dindu nuffin'.  The defense rests it's case.


----------



## repentance (Aug 22, 2016)

He is kind of right in that for a long time tiny non-profits got very little scrutiny and so were able to get away with a lot of outrageous shit.  

TLL's whole model is stuck in the 1980s, though, and accountability is the name of the game when it comes to institutional funding these days.


----------



## Null (Aug 22, 2016)

Smutley said:


> If it pleases the courts, I submit that Null is a VERY good boy and he most certainly dindu nuffin'.  The defense rests it's case.


I was getting my life together and going ta church!


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 22, 2016)

everyone be careful, Steve is FB friends with Unholy Matron herself

https://archive.md/8Du5f#selection-12689.0-12689.13



 


 

let me try to summon her:

_Unholy Matron, we of the kiwi farms beseech you! Reveal yourself now, most magnificent Night Mother, so that we may seek your guidance! Is Steve friend or foe?_


----------



## VJ 120 (Aug 22, 2016)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 127141
> 
> 
> http://www.writerly.ca/technology-and-tacos-thoughts-on-the-2015-nonprofit-technology-conference/
> ...


Can anyone translate into non-sperg why the fuck he's bitching about Facebook's name policy? I'm so lost.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 22, 2016)

CatParty said:


> Im on mobile atm can someone archive this joker?
> https://youtube.com/user/informationchef
> https://about.me/informationchef
> https://disqus.com/by/informationchef/
> ...


These troons see one cross-dresser on TV, and they all have to sperg out like dominos.


----------



## repentance (Aug 22, 2016)

Bitch I Might Be said:


> Can anyone translate into non-sperg why the fuck he's bitching about Facebook's name policy? I'm so lost.



Facebook doesn't require that you use your legal name, but you must use a name you use in real life.  Many troons can't prove they use their troon name in real life, so if FB gets a complaint about them their account name gets changed to the one they can prove - their "deadname".


----------



## VJ 120 (Aug 22, 2016)

repentance said:


> Facebook doesn't require that you use your legal name, but you must use a name you use in real life.  Many troons can't prove they use their troon name in real life, so if FB gets a complaint about them their account name gets changed to the one they can prove - their "deadname".


Yeah but at the end of the day... it's just fucking Facebook, dude. Imagine getting this worked up over some pixels.


----------



## repentance (Aug 22, 2016)

Bitch I Might Be said:


> Yeah but at the end of the day... it's just fucking Facebook, dude. Imagine getting this worked up over some pixels.



Social media is serious business to these chucklefucks.


----------



## Flame the Sunbird (Nov 25, 2016)

Necro for cow crossover with Jordman.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Dec 5, 2016)

Null said:


> I keep telling TechSoup data analyst Steph Nagoski that I don't care about him and he keeps trying to invoke his TechSoup contacts into helping him against his crusade against the Kiwi Farms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least it he spells dox correctly. That's more then some cows.


----------

